# Tavira



## tsada

My wife and I are lookink to move to East Algave and are planning a "research trip" to the Tavira area for 1 month in September. We are looking to rent a 2 bed apartment but are unsure whether we should base ourselves in Tavira or one of its districts or one of the nearby towns to get a feel for the area.
We prefer less tourity reas but not rural.
Any suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## morro

Stay in or near Tavira. I have lived in Tavira for 9 years- it is great.


----------



## cab65

Stay in Cabanas just outside Tavira you will not want to go home!!


----------



## Brighton26

morro said:


> Stay in or near Tavira. I have lived in Tavira for 9 years- it is great.


Did you end up moving to the Algarve. We are planning on buying somewhere inland of Tavira and are keen to hear about other people's experiences


----------

